# When the spotting was okay...



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

heyla mamas!

So, I've seen mamas asking about spotting/bleeding during pregnancy a lot, and thought maybe a thread for reading at 2am when you're scared silly might help?

When I was pregnant with dd I bled pretty heavily around 6-8 weeks. Hard enough that the midwife said "miscarriage". But it wasn't...an u/s showed that dd was hanging on! I bled almost every month till the end of my second trimester, and spotted during my third. It was a total emotional roller coaster and despite further u/s no "good reason" for the bleeding was ever found (but it did make my pregnancy "higher risk").

Every source I looked at (except for ONE book that was a personal memoir type thing and I can't remember the title!) followed the doom and gloom "bleeding during pregnancy is the beginning of the end" theme. But now and then I run into mamas with a similar experience, and my doctor said she'd seen it a few times too. Women who bleed but don't lose the baby.

So...if you've had an experience like this, maybe post it here to encourage/support other mamas facing the same roller coaster? The feeling of dread every time you see pink toilet tissue? The conviction each time that "this time" is the end?

I'll admit to an immediate personal desire for "it turned out okay" stories. I'm pregnant again (after a mc last cycle) and I'm spotting. In my first pregnancy the spotting ended nine months later in a beautiful baby. Last month the spotting ended in a 7 week mc. I'm at five weeks now...please, even if this is another mc for me, please post any positive "bleeding wasn't the end" stories you may have! Just so other mamas out there know it really can happen and still turn out okay.

thanks all!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

With my dd I started bleeding shortly after I found out I was pg. I thought that I might be having a m/c and my mw gave me a tincture of false unicorn root to help the baby stick. At 8 weeks I was still bleeding off and on and then I started having really bad cramps on one side. It ranged from brown to pink to reddish. I went in for an u/s because we thought maybe it was eptopic, but saw that everything was okay, got to see the little beating heart and everything. I bled on and off through out the first and second trimester. I was obsessed with looking at the TP to see if it was pink. In the end I had a very healthy little girl..


----------



## egoldber (Nov 18, 2002)

Well, this is my sixth pregnancy. I've had 3 miscarriages. In 2 of the 3 miscarriages I had D&Cs and never spotted before that. The third time I had a natural miscarriage and had no spotting until the "real thing".

With my other 3 pregnancies I have had at LEAST some spotting. With my first DD, I had spotting at 7 weeks and then no more. With my second DD I also had spotting at 7-8 weeks and then no more. This time I had spotting at 7 weeks again. Then at 9 weeks I had a HUGE bleed of bright red blood and thought for certain I had lost the baby. It turned out to be a subchorionic bleed or hematoma.

First trimester spotting and even bleeding is VERY common and does not necessarily mean bad news.


----------



## Helen White (Aug 19, 2004)

I've had 3 pregnancies, no miscarriages, but bleeding/spotting in all 3.

The first one, I had spotting in the 1st tri, went to the emergency room, and was told I was having a miscarriage and to come back when the bleeding picked up. Worst doctor ever. So I went home, cried all weekend, and then went to my regular doctor when Monday came around and I hadn't lost the baby yet. He told me my baby was still okay.

Later, in the 2nd trimester of that same pregnancy, I had an unexplained incident of bright red bleeding. Cause was never determined, baby was fine. (He ended up being 10 lbs 10 oz!)

Second pregnancy, I had spotting in the first trimester, but everything was fine. She was 9 lbs 4 oz.

Third pregnancy isn't actually finished yet, but I've made it to 36.5 weeks, so I think this experience should count too.







I had no spotting in the first trimester this time, but another incident of bright red bleeding in 2nd trimester. Again, no cause was determined, and it stopped on its own. And if all the kicks I'm getting are any indication, she's doing just fine.









Oh, I almost forgot: With my first two pregnancies, it was really common for me to see a little bit of spotting after sex. It didn't occur to me to worry about those, as I knew it was pretty normal, but I had a friend who got really scared after that happened to her, and it didn't even occur to me to ask if she'd recently had sex. It would have eased her mind. So. A little bit of spotting after sex or a vag. exam is very normal and almost never of concern.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

I had spotting and then full on bleeding with my first and he is totally completely perfect, if i do say so myself.

i also have a very close friend who was bleeding and passing clots so she went in and her midwife said her cervix was open and she was most likely miscarrying. i think she was 12 weeks or so along. on the u/s her baby was still alive but her midwife told her she thought she was losing her. that night she passed some really big clots and was sure she had miscarried. her midwife had her come in a week later to check her hcg levels to make sure they were going down like they should, but... they were still going up because she was still pregnant! i don't know if she miscarried a twin or what but she now has a happy, healthy 2 year old girl.

it is so scary though. you and your little one are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Wonderful thread and so timely.







Thank you!


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I had one day of heavy red bleeding (more than spotting) with ds. No cramps but I was dripping blood and filled a couple of small pantiliners. Ended as mysteriously as it started. My best friend had real period-type bleeding like her reg cycle for the first 4 months of her preg with a perfectly healthy baby girl.


----------



## katiesmom (Dec 11, 2003)

I had brownish reddish bleeding off and on from 12-14 wks. I had a couple of u/s in the meantime, and he was always fine. They never knew the reason, but I'm now 38 weeks and so far, so good!


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you so much for this thread- my SIL is 7-8 weeks, had spotting, and then one heavy bleeding episode that terrified her & everyone else. Her dr also ordered an u/s, and it showed that baby & heartbeat were both fine, but no real reason for the bleeding, so she's still hanging on, but very worried. Her dr told her that they'd do another u/s tuesday, and if baby is still ok, he'll go from there.
She's so afraid, and waiting anxiously for tuesday.
I'm going to direct her here. Your stories are really helpful!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

bumping us up a bit...I've seen some other mamas posting about this in individual threads...maybe they'll post here too!


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I have had spotting early on in both my DD's pregnancy and this one (currently 25 weeks). I did not have an early u/s with DD but did with this one because I had a miscarriage at 7 weeks in my last pregnancy. I did not spot in the pregnancy I lost until "the event" started. I still check when I wipe, _still_ and I haven't had any spotting since I was 7 weeks.


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

This thread just made me feel better. I just bled a little bit, but have gotten two BFPs. AF would be due tomorrow. I'm still kinda worried...


----------



## frenchie (Mar 21, 2006)

I posted my story here yesterday
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=538972
The stories here are encouraging.


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MichelleAnnette* 
This thread just made me feel better. I just bled a little bit, but have gotten two BFPs. AF would be due tomorrow. I'm still kinda worried...

I know what you mean about worrying. I got serial HCGs in my pregnancies at this stage for that reason. I hated not knowing if I had a going thing, even though I knew that nothing was going to change the outcome at that point.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

I had bleeding at 7 weeks. Not spotting either, bright red blood when I wiped. I thought for sure I was losing the pregnancy. It stopped the next day. My Dr said that sometimes a bit of blood from implantation can make it out later than expected. I am 34 weeks now and all is great. I never had any bleeding again.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I spotted more with dd than with my previous mc. With my mc I spotted for only 6 days and had implantation cramps on the 6th day. Then I had no spotting until the 13th week when I spotted for a week and then mc'd.

With dd I spotted for 9 days and had the implantation cramps on the first day of spotting. Then I spotted at least 5-6 days in the second month (and one night it was BRIGHT red, but just a little bit when I wiped... it looked like it was going to be a lot more though), but it was mostly brown.

This time around (I just took a test Saturday morning...) I spotted brown for 7 days, didn't have any cramping and tested positive on the 7th day (sat). Now I'm on the 8th day of spotting and it's light red/pink, but still not much. I so wish I was one of the women who didn't bleed at all during pregnancy







:

love and peace.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I'm 20 weeks along now. I spotted around 12 weeks for a weekend, and that's pretty late for the kind of "normal" first-trimester spotting that you hear about. Anyway, the twins are fine and growing and everything is going well so far, so I guess my spotting situation is turning out okay. I still check the TP every single time, though.

I had a very late miscarriage with my first, and so I still don't feel like I'm past the danger point. The spotting scared the heck out of me, and it was really hard to stay calm and listen when the midwife and OB told me it was no big deal. They kept saying they see this every day, and often there's no discernible cause, but it all turns out fine.

They were right, I guess.


----------



## torio (Jun 14, 2006)

My midwife can cite dozens of instances when women spotted and/or even bled bright red at various stages of 1st and 2nd trimester only to go on to birth beautiful, healthy children. Many instances are never diagnosed and considered to be normal nonetheless.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

One of my best friends has four kids. She bleeds starting at about eight weeks until the beginning of the third trimester and then spots until the baby is born. And I mean every day. Enough to wet a panty liner thouroughly when it calms down, but "light to moderate flow" before that. Every day. For the first two babies, she was put on complete bed rest. After that, she figured it was just routine and went about her life.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I know a lady who had 8 children and 1 m/c. The only one she DIDN'T spot during the 1st trimester was the m/c. I thought that was very interesting...

love and peace.


----------



## sarahjo80 (Oct 14, 2006)

My good friend of 15 years has 4 children.

During her first pregnancy, we were very young. She was spotting/bleeding and her doctor really wanted to find a cause to verify that there was not bigger problem causing it.

After some intense investigation, they found she had a smaller, underdeveloped uterus hiding under her primary uterus. There was septum on the underside of her cervix, that continued about 1/3 of the way down her vagina. That septum could hardly be called more than a flap of tissue, and it usually clung to the vaginal wall, which is how it stayed undetected for so long.

When she is pregnant, that 2nd uterus continues it's pseudo-cycle. It has kind of a "mini-period". The doctor says that the biggest risk associated with this condition is that she could have two pregnancies of different gestation in each of her uteruses. This is unlikely though, as the 2nd is so far underdeveloped.

This is a very unique case, though and I doubt that everyone's mid pg bleeding could be attriubuted to such a condition. On the other hand, it was difficult to detect, and it could be more prevalent than we know... .who knows!









How's that for scary?!









Sarah


----------



## BallBaby (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm new here, but I'm spotting and so stressed. Wanted to hear other stories.

For me:
Thought I had a full blown period with dd. I actually laughed when dr asked me if I was pg because of that. Took a test and it was +++!

With my ectopic and spotted heavily for weeks until it was finally diagonosed (another angry story for anther thread). Lots of pain too.

With ds I spotted around 42 days and that was very scary for me.

Now I"m at 6 weeks, been spotting since 5w 3 days and I'm just hoping...

More stories please!


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

UPDATE!

I am 31 weeks and still spot. There is hope ladies. I have had every test there is out there and have been constantly reassured that my little guy is perfect. What had initially happened with me was I was pregnant with twins. I lost one at 15 weeks. We thought for sure that the pregnancy had ended but lo and behold, there was one perfect little bean left. According to my RE, this is very common. More often, it's referred to as a vanishing twin and your body just reabsorbs the embryo, sometimes you pass it.


----------



## mareirish (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi

I am nearly 22 week pregnant, and on holiday when I was 18 wks had a bleed that lasted 18 hours started light red ended brownish, rang GP and he said if it happened again see GP or A&E where I was. Sure enough 5 days later bleeding starts again so off to A&E.

They had to redo all my bloods as I did not have any results and they found out I was RH neg. So I was lucky enough to get an injection of Anti D, upto then I had never worried as my parents were O+.

Being in the Uk and where we live I am only offered 1 ultrasound at 16 wks and thats when all your bloods are done but you have to wait for results.

Everyone one said I should be fine and sure enough the hospital that admitted me did an extra ultrasound and saw baby moving so alot happier (plus I brought a doppler to hear heart beat)! But it has taken another 4 weeks for my local hospital to call me in for a check up, so I hope extra bloods will be done!

But I am 4 weeks from bleeds (not allowed to have sex, GP said give him a cup of tea) and can feel baby move now, so I expect all will be well.

Lots of people have told me since saying about my bleeds that they have had the same and its normal.

Take care
Mary


----------



## gothmommy (Jul 2, 2004)

Could this and any other posts about common "miseries of pregnancy" be placed under a subforum of their own as stickies?


----------



## kehliouise (Aug 4, 2006)

i have been bleeding for several hours now and the first thing i thought of was to look on here...im 7 weeks and haven't seen my midwife yet because she doesn't normally see patients until 10 weeks. (calling her in the morning) this is making me feel a little better. my concern is that it is bright red and i have been cramping...for those of you with happy endings after bleeding did you also have cramps?


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kehliouise* 
i have been bleeding for several hours now and the first thing i thought of was to look on here...im 7 weeks and haven't seen my midwife yet because she doesn't normally see patients until 10 weeks. (calling her in the morning) this is making me feel a little better. my concern is that it is bright red and i have been cramping...for those of you with happy endings after bleeding did you also have cramps?









I've never had cramps with bleeding, but I did have some bright red spotting with dd at around week 7. I hope things go well for you! I spotted a bit brown today, and I didn't spot at this point with my m/c, but I did spot around this point with dd... so I hope it's okay!

love and peace.


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

Just bumping this up to the beginning for anyone else that needs a little encouragement and positive thoughts...
I had a tiny bit of brownish spotting earlier today - but I am hoping it is just because DH and I got a little lovin' in yesterday








Spotting is so scary since my first pg ended in an early m/c at 6.5 weeks...


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

It's always good to have this thread handy.


----------



## InDueTime (Nov 24, 2006)

Spotting and scared to death!!

I am 6w5d and started spotting on Tuesday.. I had just called the doctor to make my first appt. on Monday. I called the doctor and went in and had HCG levels done. My level was 3095. The doc did a tansvaginal u/s and saw a sac so she ruled out ectopic preg. I have been spotting internittently since Thanksgiving. Now I am waiting on the doc to call me back with the results from my hCG Friday and the next steps to take.


----------



## Cate (Oct 2, 2005)

I bled for 2 months, starting at about 8 weeks with ds. He was born perfect and healthy at 37 weeks. I actually carried him longer than I did dd, and I didn't bleed at all with her. My mother also bled when pregnant with my youngest brother, and he was fine as well, actually carried him to 42 weeks.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Ugh....I was doing so well!

I had early spotting for a few weeks, then a little spotting after a pap smear but that was it! I didn't spot for a week or so. And now, tonight, pink toilet tissue. Actually a red spot and then pink.

I'm trying to stay happy/calm since I know there's nothing else to do. But I'm really bummed since we just announced the pregnancy to family/friends on thanksgiving and I had planned on telling co-workers tomorrow.

But now I don't know. I guess I'll see what the morning brings....


----------



## Panthira (Jun 13, 2005)

In my second pregnancy I started bleeding heavier then a period right after I found out I was pregnant. I thought I was having a miscarriage and tried to let my body just take care of it. But the bright red and heavy bleeding went on and on till one night at about 9 weeks along I woke up to gushing of blood clots and blood. I also had terrible cramping on one side, so we went into the emergency room where they told me I was miscarrying, and suggested a D&C which I declined and said I'd let my body take care of it. They were releasing me from the ER, but at last second they did an U/S. Turns out I WAS having a miscarriage, but I also had another baby in there, so I was miscarrying a twin. That baby is now a cute and healthy almost 3 yr old.









I also had heavy bleeding in my last pregnancy and when I had an ultrasound they saw "veinous lakes," whatever that is. I bled into my 2nd trimester, bright red and heavy bleeding. My baby is 11 months old today.


----------



## lilychemgirl (May 24, 2005)

With my first I spotted for several days around 5-6 weeks, it was about as heavy as my normal periods (although they are usually pretty light). I was terrified that I was losing the baby, and had to wait a week for an ultrasound to confirm my little 6.8mm bean was still fine. She's now nearly 3.
HTH
Lily
Now 5 weeks with #2!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Giving this thread a bump since a few recent threads (and their mamas) might like to read some of these posts!










And my own update...I've been spotting free for a month now! Woot!


----------



## doudat (Nov 20, 2006)

I mentionned this on another thread...
I started spotting at 21 weeks. I was in shock and panicked. I never spotted with ds and didn't think this happened in the 2nd trimester. Went to the hospital and was told it was fine, if the spotting was brownish, not to bother going back. So Now I'm at 25 weeks, still spotting on and off and trying to feel ok about it. It doesn't occur after sex, strangely enough!!

All these stories are reassuring. How weird that we never hear about this?

Oh, and I had 2 m/c in the past. True enough, no spotting with these. I just had bleeding and cramping before the deed occured.


----------



## Maplecat (May 23, 2005)

I had bright red bleeding at 32 weeks for about 12 hours. I thought my baby was dying. I went to the hospital where the horrible doctor freaked me out. It turned out to be nothing and no one could give me a definitive reason why it happened. My son liked staying inside so much he didn't come out until 42 weeks. I never heard of anyone bleeding during pregnancy, but it would have reassured me tremendously.


----------



## doublesnap (Sep 11, 2006)

My story:

I had early pg bleeding too. I was working out at the gym at 7 weeks and felt wetness. I was about 15 minutes into a hard cardio routine. A few minutes later I felt something pass and decided to go to the bathroom. I was shocked to see that my black gym pants and panties were completely soaked and I had some tissue/clotting. I called 911, was told to go the ER and was taken in right away. It did take about 3 hours for a doctor to come see me and get an US done but it was so reassuring to see that heartbeat and tiny little peanut.

4 weeks later at 11 weeks I had another bleed, this time I began bleeding during sex and my BF and I didn't notice until we finished. It was enough blood to leave 1/4 of my sheets stained and it was bright red but unlike the first time I hadn't passed any tissue. I tried not to think about it, we just changed sheets, took showers, and went to bed.

The next morning I had a significant amount of tissue pass, however it was also my first day at a new job and I couldn't not go. All day I was dying to get to the hospital as I was still bleeding. Finally I left work at 3 and went to the hospital. This time we waited about 4 hours but again the US showed a healthy HB and peanut.

My doctors were unsure of what caused the bleeds.....at 22 weeks I was diagnosed with Incompetent Cervix and my peri suspects that contributed to the bleeds. After the first bleed I was put on no sex/exercise restrictions and at 22 weeks I had a cerclage and was put on bed rest.

Bleeding is scary but it doesn't always mean the worst is about to happen....as a first time mama to be though I understand the fear.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Soooo...bumping this back up a bit!

I was getting all relaxed, but now, out of the blue and at 20 weeks...I'm spotting again. Light Pink, not a heavy flow but there every time I go to the bathroom (and being stressed out and worried I'm going just about every hour to "check").

Sigh.

I had a busy day at work and then walked home quickly, so that might have done it. And I've been a bit stopped up so I've been straining a bit in the bathroom (though this spotting isn't hem.) I haven't done anything else hat might caus ebleeding, so I'm just trying to stay calm and happy!

wish me luck...


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

With my first pregnancy I started bleeding, heavier than a normal period for me, and having horrid tear inducing cramps on my left side at about 5w3d pregnant or so. We went to the ER and they found nothing wrong except my uterus is too far to the left, so as it expanded it rubbed against my left kidney. I continued bleeding, between barely spotting on the tp when I wiped to heavier than a period bleeding, for the entire pregnancy, we never figured out why, but she is a happy healthy 4 1/2 year old now!

With my son I again spotted at around 5weeks...they did an ultrasound and didn't see anything in my uterus and saw something in my ovary and thought it was etopic...we went back a week later at 6weeks and there he was in my uterus with a heartbeat, they decided in my ovary was a cyst. I spotted (light spotting) off and on again my entire pregnancy...I ended up "induced" (just had my water broke, but I was supposed to get pitocin as well, it just wasn't needed) at 39 weeks cause I started bleeding a ton, just blood pouring out, like a huge puddle of blood in the bathtub around my feet...they never figured out where all that blood came from, he will be 3 in march.

I'm 9weeks pregnant and started spotting last wednesday, had an ultrasound on thursday, and everything looks perfect.


----------



## ~minnow~ (May 25, 2006)

Anyone other happy stories?

I'm about 7 weeks and am having brownish cm last couple of days. Terrified!


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll add my story so far--a few weeks ago I was desperately searching for reassurance, so I'm happy to be able to share now!

I spotted a lot when the bean first implanted--for about 8 days, mostly just brown when I wiped, but a few spots of red as well. I thought my period was just coming early and slowly, until I took a test on the 8th day--which was also the day the spotting stopped. Then, at about 6 1/2 weeks it started again--again, brown when I wiped, no real cramping except from my upset stomach.

After a week of this I was really freaking out, especially because it went from brown to pink for one night. I went to the OB, who said my cervix was closed, everything seemed fine, and that 30% of women who go on to have healthy pregnancies have some spotting. He scheduled me for an ultrasound, which I had initially wanted to avoid, but at this point I figured that my anxiety over the spotting was outweighing any potential risks of the ultrasound. The ultrasound, at 7 weeks, 3 days, showed the little heartbeat flittering along and all looked fine. No reason for the spotting was revealed.

The spotting continued for a couple more weeks, but at that point I was mostly able to relax about it. It was there most days, would sometimes go away and then come back. At about 91/2 weeks it stopped and so far hasn't come back--I'm 14 weeks today. I'm going to the doc on Monday and hope to hear the hearbeat.

Good luck to all the other spotters out there! I know it's incredibly scary, and all the advice I got to relax really didn't help me, but it did help to know others had gone through this and came out the other side with healthy babes.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

A few days ago I had a horrible stomach flu - throwing up all night long - and then the next day I had brown spotting throughout the day (at 6wks pg). I'm trying not to panic. When I was in the first tri pg with dd I had spotting too at 8wks and 12 wks and then again a bit in the 2nd tri, and she's a healthy happy 2 year old. But before my first mc I had spotting for a couple of weeks too. Then with my 2nd mc I didn't have any spotting before hand. It's so hard to know what to make of it.

Anyway, I appreciate all the positive stories. Keep them coming!


----------



## miche28 (Sep 16, 2006)

At about 8 weeks, I had some light borwn spotting that lasted maybe 5-6 days and then went away: I had an ultrasound that showed that the HB was good on the 3rd day of spotting.

Then, at 15 weeks, I woke up one morning, feel sort "damp" and went to the bathroom: when I looked into the toilet it was filled with blood. Ran back to the bed to discover a huge blood stain. No cramping though - had an ultrasound that afternoon (as the bleeding continued through the day). Baby looked great - turns out the clot was already beginning to resolve. I ended up bleeding for about 7-8 days: but it tapered off by the 3rd day. But it was a SHOCKING amount of blood that first day or so... it was like a horror movie.

I'm 33 weeks now - baby looks great and is growing fine.


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi,

With DD I spotted or full on bled, brown or red blood everyday for the first 13 weeks. It got a little less scary as time went on and my pregnancy continued despite the bleeding but whenever the bleeding increased or I passed clots I would get a bit freaked out again.

For the record, DD is amazingly strong and healthy. 52 hours of labor, a c-section, and her apgars were still 9 and 9.

Now we're pregnant with number 2. I had some light brown spotting yesterday and the day before. It freaked me out. I have had 3 miscarriages as well, so I'm a bit nervous. All of my miscarriages were at 6 weeks and started with spotting. I am just starting week 5 so ...you know I'm worried!

I'm going in the the Dr. this morning for some bloodwork. Maybe I'll get some good levels and relax.

Rebecca


----------



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,

Thought I would share my story as well! I am on pg #2 and just started spotting again (I am also about 6 weeks). I called the midwife yesterday and she said that spotting at 6 weeks (with no cramps and only after a bowel movement) was not something of great concern to her. I have my first prenatal appt in 2 weeks. The only thing she offered me was to have a serial HCG test done. That is where they chart the levels of HCG over three days, she said even that can be vague since all women have different levels at different times.

Anyway, that is pg #2...with my dd, now 31 months, I had spotting before I got my bfp, so I assumed my period was coming, it didn't! I had spotting again around this time in that pregnancy. I continued to spot throughout my pregnancy and was diagnosed with a subchorioinic hemmoraghe (not sure about the spelling at the moment). I had a huge bleed at about 33 weeks (partial placental abruption was the diagnosis) and was actually hospitalized for 16 days. It was a LONG wait and see, and I was transferred from my midwive practice to the OBs. Lots of threats of induction/c-section, and then POOF....they discharged me and put me on partial bedrest. I went into natural labor with dd 1 day before her due date and had no interventions.

So, while bleeding during pregnancy is SOOOOO stressful (trust me, I sometimes wonder why I am doing this again!) it can turn out ok.

Good luck! I am hoping that this pregnancy sticks and s/he is following in the mighty footsteps of big sister!

jacqueline


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

bump since there are some new mamas in our "boat" on the boards today...

Hang in there spotty mamas! I'm at almost 26 weeks and despite a few more days of bleeding here and there in the past month I'm feeling pretty good! I can feel the babe wiggle and that gives me hope.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Yep, I'm at 22.5 weeks now and the heartbeat is good and strong and I feel kicks ALL the time! This babe is an active one







And I spotted for the entire 2nd month... and so far so good!

love and peace.


----------



## GreenAmber (Sep 29, 2006)

Here it is!! I can't believe I missed this thread. I just posted about bleeding questions. 14 weeks looks like maybe a hemorage. Here is my question: What level of activity? I'm scared to stand around or leave my house for fear that the bleeding will worsen and I'll hemorage more.

Advice? Experience?

Thanks,
Greenamber


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreenAmber* 
Here it is!! I can't believe I missed this thread. I just posted about bleeding questions. 14 weeks looks like maybe a hemorage. Here is my question: What level of activity? I'm scared to stand around or leave my house for fear that the bleeding will worsen and I'll hemorage more.

Advice? Experience?

Thanks,
Greenamber

When I was spotting I really took it easy - pretty much total bedrest. I've had 2 losses and I just need to be safe, rather than sorry, kwim - at least for my peace of mind.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)




----------



## ~minnow~ (May 25, 2006)

Oh hey, this thread! I posted here before, so why not an update?
I had spotting around 6 weeks, around 8 or 9 weeks, and then again a few weeks later (11 weeks?) Each time it was mostly brown, though once there was some bright red. It lasted 2-4 days each time.
Anyway, nothing of the sort since! Babe is very healthy and active and I'm almost 22 weeks.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~minnow~* 
Oh hey, this thread! I posted here before, so why not an update?
I had spotting around 6 weeks, around 8 or 9 weeks, and then again a few weeks later (11 weeks?) Each time it was mostly brown, though once there was some bright red. It lasted 2-4 days each time.
Anyway, nothing of the sort since! Babe is very healthy and active and I'm almost 22 weeks.

That's wonderful to hear!!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

I'll add my scary spotting story.

I've never spotted during a pregnancy except for one time. I was 11 weeks along with DS1. I was walking through my DD's school, wearing jeans, & suddenly gushed blood. Bright red blood, it gushed all the way to my ankles. I was terrified, grabbed DD, drove to the ER in tears, still bleeding moderately heavily, & sure I was having a m/c. In the ER they said it was probably a m/c & sent me home telling me I might start having cramps & passing clots, or I might not.







: They told me there's nothing that can be done in this case & to go home & "relax"! As if!!! Cramps never came, heavy red bleeding lasted about a day or 2, & shortly thereafter I had an ultrasound. The u/s showed a wiggly little tiny baby & healthy looking pregnancy! I went on to not have one spot of bleeding the rest of my pregnancy & gave birth to a big healthy boy 3 days after my edd.









That crazy heavy red blood was so bizarre! I am so thankful it was not a m/c.


----------



## neveryoumindthere (Mar 21, 2003)

at about 6 months and about 8 months (?) I had heavy bleeding (bright red)...the first time I had fallen goin up the stairs and hit my belly hard, soon thereafter started bleeding..went to the ER that evening, everything was fine, no cause...

the next time, nothing happened in particular..called the midwife, met up with her at the hospital, did an u/s etc, everything was fine...as they had me in the room though, hooked me up to the NST to check baby's heartbeat etc...they 'lured' my husband out of the room..telling him oh come on let's get some toys for dd#1 who was with us at the time..so as soon as he left the room the midwife was like "are you being abused at all? is there any domestic violence goin on etc?" I was like NO why are you asking me..she's like well this is the 2nd time you've had unexplained bleeding..man was I ticked!

anyway that was off topic..bad memories.lol..
she's 18 months old now...my healthy, spunky, born-at-home unassisted (unintended too!lol) after 40 minutes and just 9 contractions girly


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Wow, thanks for this thread! I am currently obsessing over this very thing (see my topic in this forum.) These stories are very reassuring, even though I know I won't know wth is up with me for a few days. I hate having to "wait and see."


----------



## amyable (Dec 24, 2006)

I've spotted/bled in 5 out of 5 healthy pregnancies. Well, #5 is the current, and isn't over ...but baby is 21 weeks gestation and according to U/S very healthy.

#1 and #2 spotted on and off the whole 1st trimester...probably every few days, bright red.

#3 was just one episode at about 12 weeks of brown spotting.

#4 hmmmm...I don't remember! But I'm pretty sure I had spotting with her too.









#5 I had a full on period, followed by gushes of blood any time I sneezed, did too much, etc. I'm 21 weeks now and everything is fine.


----------



## swelldove (Dec 3, 2005)

I too am so happy to have this wonderful support from all you mama's!!

I started bright red bleeding at around 6w 3 days dpo and started freakin' out and crying all weekend, on monday we went in for an ultrasound and everything looked great there was a strong heart beat. I still hadn't found a M/W so I started calling around and set up an appointment. The awesome M/W we found reassured me and told me to take everyday as it comes....Fast forward to now I'm 17 weeks along and have been really busy lately bike riding, lifting my very heavy 30 pound toddler all the time and such...started to bleed a tiny bit on Saturday, called the midwife and she said not to worry, I had no cramps and it was just that one little bit of blood when I had a pee first thing that morning. So I've been doing alot of meditating while resting and visualizing a healthy baby in my womb being carried to term!!

Peace and lot of sticky vibes to all our babies, they are stronger than we think!!


----------



## supakitty (Mar 6, 2002)

I am grateful for this thread.

-Laura


----------



## ericswifey27 (Feb 12, 2005)

I spotted with my first and full on bled like a period at around 3 months with my second, who is alive and well and kicking inside me as we speak. I very much thought I was miscarrying with this pregnancy. It was very frightening.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

This is always a good thread to keep bumped up.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Just wanted to add...

When I started this thread I was bleeding...well, my dd2 was born safe and sound two weeks ago! Bleeding doesn't always mean there is a problem.

hang in there mamas...it's scary, and adds so much potential fear, but stay strong and best wishes for healthy pregnancies and a joyous birthing!


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

This thread has made me feel much better!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I'm glad it helps...I wish there was more info out there for spotting mamas. It isn't always bad, though it's always stressful. I hope your pregnancy goes smoothly and as stress free as possible.


----------



## Diva Mama (Jun 6, 2007)

Another story!

I spotted right at 13 weeks. I freaked out because we'd just started telling people. I spotted for 2 days, then it started again the following week. And again the following week. Sunday arrived, and so did spotting. It wasn't gushing awful, but enough to be bright red and freak me out.

I relaxed after seing baby wave at us on the u/s screen. The ob gave me a pic and I'd keep it with me. It was baby waving saying he was fine. There was no more spotting. That was 2.5 years ago and I'm expecting #2 now.

I had what I thought was a period in april, before I knew I was pg. Turns out it was some spotting. Go figure. I had no clue I was pregnant, so I didn't worry.








s:


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

On the day before the last and final Harry Potter book was to come out, I had to go to work. I was already several weeks pregnant. I had a run-in with a crappy coworker who tried getting me in trouble and I was upset.

When I got home and sat down, I had a searing pain in my cervix. I thought maybe I had to pee, so I went to the bathroom. I sat on the toilet and a huge squirt of bright red blood came out of me. I was so scared. I lay down in bed and took a nap and it stopped. That evening, I was determined to go to the book store to pick up the book at midnight. I figured I deserved at least that if I was going to have a miscarriage. I never bled again









When I was about 10 weeks pregnant or so, I started having extremely painful contractions. I was bawling my eyes out, they hurt so bad. I was getting one right on top of another. It lasted maybe an hour tops. I knew I had lost the baby. I screamed and wailed that it wasn't fair (I had lost 3 babies already and was FED UP). I put towels on the floor and got ready to have a little dead baby, but after a while, everything just stopped. Completely.

And now I'm 23 weeks preggo and my little tadpole is swimming around in there as I type this!









I have told him that we are going to have a LONG talk about scaring his momma like that once he gets out here, though.


----------



## swelldove (Dec 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *swelldove* 
I too am so happy to have this wonderful support from all you mama's!!

I started bright red bleeding at around 6w 3 days dpo and started freakin' out and crying all weekend, on monday we went in for an ultrasound and everything looked great there was a strong heart beat. I still hadn't found a M/W so I started calling around and set up an appointment. The awesome M/W we found reassured me and told me to take everyday as it comes....Fast forward to now I'm 17 weeks along and have been really busy lately bike riding, lifting my very heavy 30 pound toddler all the time and such...started to bleed a tiny bit on Saturday, called the midwife and she said not to worry, I had no cramps and it was just that one little bit of blood when I had a pee first thing that morning. So I've been doing alot of meditating while resting and visualizing a healthy baby in my womb being carried to term!!

Peace and lot of sticky vibes to all our babies, they are stronger than we think!!


I just had my baby!! A very peaceful homebirth waterbirth. So everything did and can work out in the end even with unexplained bleeding throughout pregnancy, much love to all you mama's dealing with this too!!


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bella Catalina (Aug 19, 2006)

This is really reassuring right now!


----------



## hopeandolive (Oct 25, 2007)

I was on prometrium for a couple of weeks (was on Progesterone IM for majority of the time as a result of IVF treatments) and at 8 weeks (2 weeks after starting the Prometrium) I started spotting, some times brown & stringy and some times tinged with some red. Now and then there was a pink wipe on TP and tiny clots. I finally had the green light to stop the Prometrium and all signs of spotting/clotting etc are gone. The Drs. felt the Prometrium had irratated my cervix. I am now 9 weeks and had an U/S yesterday and that little bean was wiggling all over and the heartbeat looked great....so I'm looking forward to a healthy pregnancy ahead!


----------



## chitowntokcmama (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm posting my story with the hope that it is a happy end. So far, so good, but I'm still paranoid...
I spotted at 12 wks after the stomach flu. Heartbeat was fine and cervix was fine, so my midwife chalked it up to the pressure on the cervix from heaving, etc.

I'm currently spotting again at 17 weeks. This has been going on for a week with some brown, some pink and some red. I had a full ultrasound and the baby appears perfect in every way, and the placenta is in a good position. My cervix is also fine. At first my midwife was thinking it was caused by intercourse, but now we are way beyond that window, and all she can do is shrug and say this happens to some women. I'm thinking it might be related to straining with constipation, but even that has not been such an issue over the past few days.

I never had one spot in my first pregnancy, and had a miscarriage at 8 wks with my second, so I'm finding it difficult to accept "i don't know" for an answer. I just try to remind myself that everything about the pregnancy ("the house") is fine, but for some reason the "front door" (cervix) is scratched a little. But it doesn't hurt the house at all.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

This is an awesome thread. I am 35 weeks now and have been spotting lightly for a little over a week. All but a few of the stories on here about spotting are 1st and 2nd trimester, though. I didn't have any spotting during that time.

I had a cervical check with my MW on Monday, she said cervix was closed and couldn't see any reason for the spotting but there was a fair amount of blood on the speculum SP?. The MW says the baby is progressing well, and I am too, although my BP has increased over the last couple of weeks, from 90/60 to 110/60. I have a little stethoscope that DP and I bought a few months back and I have been using it alot lately to hear babys heartbeat if s/he is too still for too long. Anyway, MW recommended I get an U/S on Thursday to check the placenta, (she is concerned maybe a small part of it has torn away from the uterus) and wants me to rest until then.

The hard part of this is going through the worry alone cuz DP is overseas for a few more weeks. I can't tell my Mom cuz she is already driving me nuts, she would want to talk to me everyday if I'd let her, which has not been a normal part of our relationship by my choice since I was 18. I know she is a Mom and I love her, but I feel that she is being overly concerned just with the fact that I am alone in the house. So telling her something like this would push her over the top.

So anyway..... hopefully my U/S will show a healthy placenta that is fully attached and I will be OK if the bleeding is unexplained as long as I know the baby is fine. Who knows, maybe in a few weeks I can report on this thread that I had bleeding in the 3rd trimester and still had a healthy baby.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Any other spotting success stories? Hang in there spotting mamas!


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

Here's mine: I'm currently almost at 14 weeks. At almost 6 weeks, sudden sharp cramps, serious bright red blood flow with clots, like dripping down my leg and barely made it to toilet in time. Went in for an u.s. the next day fully expecting to be told I'd had a miscarriage, but no, I was still pg. And there's clearly a big blood clot (chorionic hematoma) hanging out right next to the placenta. Two weeks later much the same thing except instead of cramps and sudden gush, no cramps and slow leakage of bright red blood for a longer period of time, again thought This is it, again get an ultrasound and see the heartbeat. At this point it's getting a little monotonous but there is nothing quite as scary, right? So every week or so I have a little brown spotting. At 12 weeks 4 days I had the first trimester screening which involves a very intense ultrasound--so clear, detailed, and 3-dimensional I almost cried, and once again there was the live fetus and the hematoma, measuring at 3 centimeters, which my doctor says is not big as they go, and he thinks it is getting smaller. The night of the screening I'm standing in a restaurant ordering take-put and this dreadful gush happens but it was just this one gush and that was it, like something popped, and the blood was so dark brown that it looked like balsamic vinegar. I restrained myself from freaking out and demanding an u.s. asap and managed to wait until the regular OB/GYN appointment yesterday. This is what my doctor said: hematomas (clots) or even just pockets of blood happen; there's a great deal more blood flow than usual in there when pg and sometimes blood gets trapped in various folds or else a clot forms. Usually they just get reabsorbed back into your body and they sometimes bleed out, being liquid, and if the blood you see is dark brown it means the clot is decomposing. They can cause bleeding that isn't good (and I'm not sure how they manage this, physically) and that means, bleeding from the placenta. Also I've read on-line that such hematomas have been associated in studies with pregnancies that have had placenta previa or placenta abrupto. That doesn't mean that if you have bleeding that is what's happening, just that it could mean that it happens more often in pregnancies with hematomas. So, when I saw my doctor at the regular OB/GYN appointment yesterday, because he could see how anxious I was, he did a quick abdominal u.s. and there again was the live fetus, good heartbeat, plenty of fluid around it, the right size. Doctor said, the hematoma can go one of two ways (being reabsorbed or causing bad bleeding) and it looks like it's going the right way. So I am reassured but the bleeding keeps happening, and more frequently now, a few spots I'd say every other day. I decided to resign myself to some bleeding and hope it goes away eventually.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I spotted bright red at 4-5 weeks. I was sure it was the beginning of the end. I saw my midwife today and my tiny little bean is measuring perfectly and had a tiny flickering heartbeat.


----------



## akayerich (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm 7 weeks now, and I've been spotting brown, pink, and some red since the day before I found out I was pregnant. A few cramps here and there too. It's all been very nerve-wracking. Anyway, today I went to the midwife for an early ultrasound, and she said that everything looked perfect- strong heartbeat, measuring the right size, etc, and that since there was no obvious reason for the bleeding, it would probably stop on its own, eventually.
I guess this isn't a true sucess story yet, but I'm definitley feeling much more optimistic now.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I think pregnancy spotting is one of the worst things... each and every time hits you in the guts, and all the books/websites are filled with doom and gloom. I've personally had spotting that ended in a mc and spotting that ended in a healthy full term babe.

I hope this thread reassures other spotting mamas that even though sometimes the spotting is "the end" sometimes it isn't. Here's hoping all those babes stick tight and stop making their mamas so worried!


----------



## moonstruck (Nov 30, 2007)

Haven't had time to read the entire thread, but read the original post and definitely wanted to record my experience here. This is my 2nd pregnancy, the first ended in a beautiful, now 2 yo girl, absolutely NO spotting in first pg.

This time round, at 11 weeks, I had more than spotting--lots and lots of bright red blood. Gushing. Soaked through my clothes and a winter coat and then when I got home, several pads one after another, all bright red blood. I was so sure it was m/c. But it wasn't--it was subchorionic hemmorhage. Which can cause m/c but in this case, even though it was a very large and significant subchorionic bleed (subchorionic bleeds are not uncommon and can often be much smaller, less noticeable than this), no m/c. I am 34 weeks tomorrow in that same pg.







The subchorionic bleed is barely noticeable now on ultrasound. At 11 weeks, even after all the external bleeding, ultrasound revealed half my uterus filled with blood, far more blood than fetus at that point, size wise. I did continue to bleed (progressively darker blood--not a new bleed, but the old blood from that incident coming out) for at least a month, every day. Nerve-wracking. It may have been longer, but it tapered off, and the area of hemmorhage visible on ultrasound shrunk, and now all is well. I never went on bedrest, just no lifting and pelvic 'rest' for probably 6 weeks or so, cant remember exactly how long now. But the 3rd trimester has been perfectly normal and incident free, LO is growing fine.

HTH!


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

I didn't read the other posts, either








Withthis pregnancy (my second) I bled every 6-7 days like clockwork during the cusp of the first and second trimester. Lasted 5 weeks. 2 quick U/S showed strong heartbeat and no anomalies. Twice it was heavy, watery blood, the rest was red to pink to brown.
I stopped going to the chiro, stopped walking stairs, kept my feet up. Took epsoms salt baths and started taking vitamin C. Bleeding stopped and whatever it was healed.







:
I'm pretty sure there was scar tissue being pulled (I had an IUD that tipped, and with first birth, the doc did some hard-core cord traction).

Anyway, just got back from the 20 week U/S and everything still looks perfect! And, I wouldn't have believed it, but this kiddo is more active than DD


----------



## linds (May 18, 2008)

Thank you everyone for sharing your stories! I just found out Saturday evening that I'm pregnant. I was over in the TTC just last week! Guess I didn't need to be over there after all... So last night I saw a tiny brown string when I went potty, then this morning... nothing. I went to work and around 10am I went again and yikes! Lots of brown stuff in my undies... TMI... sorry! So I paniced, although I know brown is probably ok and red is bad. So I call the DR and spoke to a nurse. Said nothing they could do anyhow, but it is normal and not to worry unless I had cramping and it looked like AF. So I was relieved but still nervous. I just turned 30 and this is our first. But these stories really help put my mind at ease. I go to my gen prac. tomorrow for my blood test and it is the longest wait for a Dr. appt ever! I can't wait! So thanks sooo much for your stories! They really are wonderful to hear. I look forward to all the good info here


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *linds* 
So last night I saw a tiny brown string when I went potty, then this morning... nothing. I went to work and around 10am I went again and yikes! Lots of brown stuff in my undies... TMI... sorry! So I paniced, although I know brown is probably ok and red is bad.

Forgot to mention all the snotty, stringy brown stuff that happened during the last week I spotted.







I was so sure it was the mucous plug and that was the end...
but nope! Just some goo


----------



## linds (May 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thixle* 
Forgot to mention all the snotty, stringy brown stuff that happened during the last week I spotted.







I was so sure it was the mucous plug and that was the end...
but nope! Just some goo









The goo, snotty stringy stuff is what I'm experiencing... thanks so much! I'm just trying to stay relaxed and not get worked up about anything. I'll feel better after I pee in the cup and get my blood test over with. The pain begins!


----------



## pokeyrin (Apr 3, 2008)

Definitely a good thread to keep bumped up.

I had freaked out when I had intermittent brown spotting at 22 weeks. Here's my post on it: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=906806

I was still bleeding on and off, sometimes brown, sometimes bright red and then I had passed a pretty good sized blood clot. OB couldn't figure out what was up until they did a transvaginal u/s and found that I had a polyp in my cervical canal that was bleeding out everytime I had uterine contractions from orgasms and it turned out to be harmless.

Very glad we found out what it was, because it would've been alarming not knowing why I would be bleeding during labor.


----------



## mommy amber (Mar 29, 2008)

I bled/spotted from about 4-6 months with dd...turns out I had a polyp (sp?) on my cervix that was causing the bleeding...scary scary at the time, but all turned out just fine in the end!
good luck spotting mama's..it's not always doom and gloom


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gothmommy* 
Could this and any other posts about common "miseries of pregnancy" be placed under a subforum of their own as stickies?

Yes, please.









I'm about 6-7 weeks along with what looks like twins, but might also be a singleton and a blighted ovum. The radiologist couldn't tell on the ultrasound. I've been bleeding and spotting off and on for two days now. This thread is very timely for me. I hope I'll be able to come back and add my story and say that everything was fine with this pregnancy







.


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

I spotted ever so lightly, and in the tiniest of amounts over last weeknd for 3 days. Then it just stopped. Everything is still okay, though I was a wreck when it was happening. I hope, with all hope, that this baby comes for me in January. I







this thread.


----------



## PamelaNS (Jan 13, 2008)

I spotted/bled from 10 weeks until about 20 weeks, and baby is still going strong at 29 weeks. It doesn't really surprise me that I was a "bleeder" since I've always had wonky cycles with intermittent bleeding


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

with dd, @ 14 wks I had a little bright red spotting. in retrospect, it was probably a few busted blood vessels due to...constipation


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

I spotted a lot with my first pregnancy and had a lot of u/s to verify things were fine - they always were.

This time around, 5 years later, I'm 6w4d and I'm spotting a lot again. Always brown and never a lot of volume, just on the TP, etc. but still nerve wracking. Love stories of great outcomes.









Thanks!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I posted to this thread at the beginning of my pregnancy. I have had off and on spotting all throughout. I'm 33 weeks now and all is well!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

I had a day of pink-tinged mucus at 9 weeks and everything's still going well at 16.


----------



## rakishchick (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm almost 8 weeks along. 2 days ago I started spotting, then I worked out yesterday and it got heavier. I wasn't worried because of this thread but called my midwife to be on the safe side. She said if it got worse, then to give her a call. I haven't had any cramping, but still more blood this morning. I did take my temperature this morning though and it is still high, which is a good sign.

Your stories have given me hope! Thank you ladies! I'm going to monitor and keep temping!


----------



## LibertyBelle (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you for this thread. I'm at about 4 weeks, and have had brown light spotting for a few days. I'm scared, but it's nice to read these positive outcomes.


----------



## mommy amber (Mar 29, 2008)

I spotted heavily off and on from about 20 wks through term with first pg...
I had a polyp on my cervix and everything was totally fine!


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

I spotted around 15 weeks, after working out at the gym. I tried jogging on the treadmill, and although it felt soooo good to get my heart rate up to where I liked it when I worked out pre-pregnancy, I guess it was just too much for my body.

It was in the middle of my switch from a very intervention-happy obgyn to a midwife, and I didn't have the midwife's pager number yet. And of course, it was Saturday night. I wasn't super worried, but DH was, and he convinced me to call the obgyn. She insisted I go to labor & delivery for an ultrasound. The ultrasound turned out fine, and the baby was (and still is, at 31 weeks!) healthy.

When I talked to my midwife about it on Monday, she said spotting isn't necessarily anything to worry about, that it's common, and not to worry unless it got heavier and really crampy. I wish we'd heard that on Saturday!

Moral of the story--it was a little scary, and going to the hospital wasn't fun, but everything turned out ok.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I was very early in my pregnancy (7 weeks maybe? I'd just recently found out) I was feeling kind of tired that day and spent most of it laying on the couch. When I stood up I felt this small rush down my leg and thought, "Please don't let that be what I think it is." and rushed to the bathroom. Sure enough, there was a fair amount of blood (couple of tablespoons) on my pants. I called my husband and he immediately came home from work. I spent the rest of the night with my legs elevated and crying thinking there was something horribly wrong.
It happened again a few weeks later and I thought that surely I was in trouble. No insurance and no doctor meant I had to wait until my 9 week ultrasound at the local clinic... (there isn't much a doctor can do that early on anyway)

Well, the ultrasound came back totally fine. The nurse saw a small bit of "dark" (blood) on the screen right around where the little guy had implanted. I mentioned that I'd had some bleeding and she told me that it was totally fine and that some women bleed "more than others" when the fetus "burrows in" to the uterus. She said only to worry if it stayed heavy and/or if I got cramps.








It's terrifying but most of the time it's normal!!


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's my story to share.

My pregnancy was going along without any problems, other than morning sickness, until I reached 13 weeks. Then suddenly I woke up to cramping/contractions that felt just like labor pains. About noon I started bleeding, and it was like a medium-flow period. We assumed the worst, not knowing that you could bleed some much while pregnant. We hired a sitter and went to the ER so that we could find out what was going on.

Unfortunately the doctor was a jerk. All we asked was for an ultrasound, so he knew what we wanted, and he then put that as the last thing on his "to-do list". He said I'd have to have my bloodwork done and have an internal before an ultrasound or even a doppler check. I had been sick all day with pooping (that's what happens when I have cramps) so I hadn't been eating much...I'd mostly been on the toilet. I told the doctor I have a history of fainting with blood draws, and he didn't care. I said that I would have my blood drawn if only I could eat something first, but he refused, saying that he might have to rush me to surgery if anything turned up with the bloodwork. He wouldn't even give me a drink. I already felt weak, not having eaten, so I was very upset by this. Then I asked if I could skip the internal exam (I had a friend on the phone with me and she's a midwife...she said an internal would do absolutely nothing good and would cause more contractions). The doctor refused. I felt like this was a rape-type situation...he had no need to go into my privates but he was on a power trip. Finally we checked ourselves out of the hospital, after 2.5 hours and knowing nothing other than my blood pressure.

I called a local midwife who I've visited with a few times (but not for this pregnancy) and cried to her about our hospital nightmare. She was shocked and then couldn't believe that this doctor wasn't even an OB...the hospital usually pages them downstairs and for some reason they didn't when we were there. Ugh. She called a different hospital and ordered us an ultrasound for first thing in the morning. I rested and then in the morning went first to her for a quick check and a blood draw. She took out the doppler and said "Okay, now for the heartbeat" and I thought, what a nut! I had completely accepted that we'd lost our baby. As had my partner. But right away, there was a very strong heartbeat. I cried b/c I was in shock...not so much out of happiness at this point but because it was another shock to go through after we'd already said our goodbyes to the baby.

We then went for the ultrasound. The baby was fine, very active! The results were that I had a subchorionic hematoma. Mine was a medium-sized pool of blood across from the placenta. Had it been under the placenta, it would have been more serious, but the midwife told me that this was good news and to just rest for a few days until things healed. I ended up needing 7 days of bedrest before I felt good and strong enough to go back to work.

I'm now almost 15 weeks and things have been going well. I'm so glad that the baby has been unaffected. The midwife said that this will not affect the birth at all, which I was so relieved about, because I have plans for a homebirth.

So that's my story...so it's long and there are more details than necessary, but it's such a relief that things went from being so scary to being okay.

I want to add that I am one of those people who avoids any type of intervention. I had planned on not having any ultrasounds, never using a doppler, etc. I am very natural...almost to a fault. It was difficult for us to go to the hospital and do these things that we'd previously decided never to do. But sometimes (we feel) that they are necessary. It was interesting to remember that as much as technology can hurt, it also can help and is necessary in situations such as this.


----------



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

With this pregnancy I had brown spotting as well as a huge bright red bloody gush between 5-7 weeks. I thought for sure it was over since I have a history of miscarriages... but it wasn't! The spotting went away and I am now 41 weeks and 2 days pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Beanjeepin (Mar 9, 2004)

I had.... a LOT of bleeding with DS2. A crazy amount. Repeatedly to boot! It started with implantation spotting, then a good amount of blood at 12 weeks. After that I had spotting a few times, and at 17 weeks 5 days I had a lot of bleeding and cramping. Enough that I called my midwife, couldn't speak through a cramp/contraction, filled the toilet repeatedly with blood and was told to go to the ER, do not pass go. I even convinced unflappable DH the baby was gone when I showed him the toilet. He is fine. I bled about every other week (sometimes spotting, sometimes heavier) from then until 31-32ish weeks, then it stopped.

And I had a peaceful, fast, healthy homebirth and the child is almost three - a spitfire and totally crazy!


----------



## eluckhardt (Jun 25, 2007)

Such a timely thread, as today is a bleeding day for me...again. I am 17.5 weeks and it still stresses me out, but I am optimistic and hopeful, and I also think I am feeling the baby, so that gives me some reassurance.

I know I bled with my first DD, but I can't remember how late into the pregnancy it was. This time, I have had probably 4-5 days (2-3 times per day) of spotting, and it makes we worried each time. Wishing us all positive/good bleeding stories!


----------



## LibertyBelle (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LibertyBelle* 
Thank you for this thread. I'm at about 4 weeks, and have had brown light spotting for a few days. I'm scared, but it's nice to read these positive outcomes.

I just wanted to quote myself to post an update:

I spotted brown every day from when I posted up until about 8 weeks. I also had one big gush of red bleeding around 6.5 weeks which had me convinced it was all over. Anyways, I'm currently at about 11 weeks and I'm feeling great. Sticky vibes to everyone







:


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm so glad to read these spotting stories! I've had my own pink/brown spotting for 2 days now...just a light occasional flow.









Still worrisome though...thanks for all the stories.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

just want to bump this one up... I needed some positive thoughts...


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I had a lot of spotting from 5-7 wks, and now all is quiet (at almost 11 wks). Turns out it was a Subchorionic Hemmorage that is self-resolving. Hoping it's gone!







:


----------



## ~Demeter~ (Jul 22, 2006)

bumping.. i need some good stories


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

My SCH baby is now 6 weeks old!
















Hope it resolves itself for you mamma.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

bumping for a mama in need!


----------



## earthyamber (Apr 9, 2007)

I had bleeding at 15 weeks of this pregnancy. It woke me up with bright red bleeding. It wasn't heavy but it was noticeable. I had spotting for 5 days that ranged from bright red, pink, and brown. Sometimes it was only super light when I wiped and other times it was almost like a super light period. Very scary!

I had an ultrasound on day 3 of the spotting and everything was great. Since then, we have heard the baby 4 times at my doctors (I was going often for unrelated reasons). Baby is fine and kicking as I type this! We are not 100% sure what caused this but we have several possible causes - the painful abscess I had drained the afternoon before (nearly put me into shock with extreme shaking from pain), the strong antibiotics I was on, the terrible yeast infection I had, or the low-lying placenta I have. We will never really know but all that matter is that I am okay and my precious baby is okay.

Bleeding is always scary and unpredictable. I truly thought I was miscarrying because I thought blood equaled miscarriage. It does not always mean that though! You can have bleeding and have a perfectly healthy and happy baby and pregnancy!


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

I've been pregnant 9 times. I have spotted in more than half those pregnancies. For 4 of them I spotted/bled almost the entire first trimester. With my 4th I bled bright red blood and passed a golf ball sized clot at 11 weeks. That baby is now sitting upstairs, is 11 years old and is quite the horsewoman.
Bleeding is scary and can be a sign of bad things but is not ALWAYS. Have hope!!!


----------



## L&K'smommie (Aug 23, 2007)

This is a very timely thread for me. Thanks!

This is my 4th pregnancy and while I did spot with my 2nd pregnancy, this one has involved quite a bit more bleeding and therefore worry for me so far. I'm still wondering if I'm insane and misread my 3 positive tests(faint lines on them).


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I bled off and on for the first trimester with both of my children (still
pregnant with the one) I didn't know I was pregnant the first time so it didn't worry me. The second time I had to keep getting blood tests and such and the nurse told me it was probably a m/c but I'm 31 weeks now with a healthy pregnancy!


----------



## cloe (Jul 22, 2004)

My first pregnancy I had bleeding in the first trimester. Scared the crap out of me. He is currently a very healthy and talkative 5 year old.

I had bleeding in the first trimester with number two. She is also a very healthy 2 year old.

This pregnancy I had what I thought was normal period only to find out that I was in fact pregnant. I am due in a few days.

Bleeding can be really scary but not always bad. Waiting to see what happens and knowing that some people just have this during pregnancy helped me.


----------



## youngspiritmom (Mar 5, 2010)

Bumping this thread because it's so encouraging, positive, and relevant!


----------



## WaitingForKiddos (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes!!!

I've bled in all three of my pregnancies from very light spotting the day my period was due to heavy bleeding with clots and cramping. There has never been an explination as to why I bleed. I know very few women who had no bleeding at all from the day they got their BFP to the day they went into labor.


----------



## arbybee (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh man, this is such a good thread idea.

Is it okay for me to talk briefly about when it was not okay, but I trusted my gut? In my first pg at week 9, I started spotting a teeny tiny little brown amount after intercourse and a day of hiking. My midwife said that it was more than likely from the intercourse or the exertion or some combo, but to wait a week and see. The next day, I was still spotting the same small amount and I panicked and went to the ER. I ended up having a miscarriage the following day.

And then: in my second pregnancy, around week 6, I had a gush of red blood. I called the midwife (why do these things always happen at like, Saturday night at 9?) and she told me they couldn't do anything conclusive until Monday. Monday morning, I saw the midwife who said something like, "it looks like you're having some bad luck" and sent me for my ultrasound. I was floored when it showed a healthy heartbeat and baby. I was still bleeding at that point and continued to for another day or so.

So much of this stuff is so inconclusive, and so nebulous. The hardest part is waiting to find out if you're lucky or not.


----------



## daylicious (May 27, 2009)

I too had brown/pink spotting accompanied by light menstrual type cramps early in this pregnancy. I was very stressed out as I had a previous chem pg. Everything has worked out fine so far (I'm 14wks 3days today)







sending positive thoughts to all the mamas experiencing this! It can be very stressful!


----------



## wrenmoon (Feb 6, 2008)

I heart this thread.

Spotting very lightly with mild cramps today. 6wks, went into full panic mode and cried for three hours. Read this thread. Sigh of relief.

I feel true gratitude for everyones stories, thank you so much.


----------



## Sweet.Bee (Feb 26, 2010)

I first spotted around 11 weeks and have had varying amounts of spotting every couple weeks since then. Sometimes, it's just once and other times for a few days. I am now in the 3rd trimester (28 weeks) and spotted yesterday and today again. All ultrasounds have shown a perfect baby and placenta, and she's been kicking around quite a lot. My doctor thinks I have a sensitive cervix, and that's what causes my spotting.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *wombatclay*
> 
> So...if you've had an experience like this, maybe post it here to encourage/support other mamas facing the same roller coaster? The feeling of dread every time you see pink toilet tissue? The conviction each time that "this time" is the end?


I guess I'm late to the thread, but wanted to put my two cents in.

With my first pg, I had a "pregnant period"--a red/brown period at the expected time, or maybe a week early, that was enough to convince me that I wasn't pg at all. I later took a HPT because I was going to do a cleanse and wanted to be extra sure that it was safe. BFP! Turns out I was 6ish weeks along.

With this pg, I was charting, and had brown and pink spotting from 9DPO until, gosh, maybe 25 DPO? Definitely pg. Then I had two small areas of subchorionic hemorrhage at 11 weeks, which caused an additional two weeks of bleeding. Now at 17 weeks I've been bleed-free for only 4 weeks, but babe is definitely alive and kicking.

So, as ya'll know, bleeding IS NOT necessarily the beginning of the end.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Bumping for more input.  Anyone have more positive stories? I love that we are creating such a great resource on something that isn't talked about much.


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

Me!! With my boys, I spotted for about 3 days each, around 6-8weeks. Sometimes it was bright red, sometimes dark. With my third pregnancy I did not spot but started spotting and bleeding around 11.5 weeks and I just knew it was different, and miscarried a few days later. I'm pregnant now, in my second trimester, and haven't bled at all. You can bet I've been watching the toilet paper!!


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I had heavy bleeding with my first in the first weeks of my pregnancy. That pregnancy resulted in a beautiful little boy.

I spotted/bled with my second and miscarried.

With my little daughter I had spotting between week 20 and 30. No explanation. I made countless trips to the hospital and the baby was well.

I`m pregnant again (24 weeks) and I just had spotting a couple of weeks ago. Pink/brown but still scary.

Always nervous, always watching the TP and always praying for a healthy baby.


----------



## deborahbgkelly (Feb 16, 2011)

I had spotting and red bleeding (lightish) at 10.5 weeks and am now 19 weeks along with my twins. It turned out the bleeding was vaginal and not related to babies or placenta. We think irritation from Progesterone suppositories had a lot to do with the bleeding.


----------



## mamacatsbaby (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## mamaki (Aug 23, 2010)

With my third pregnancy I had spotting at 7 weeks and then very heavy bleeding at 8 weeks. So much that I was sure I was miscarrying. I had an ultrasound which showed baby was all well and good though I had a retro placental bleed. The bleeding eventually stopped after a few weeks. My DS was born healthy at 41+3 weeks.

I'm only 3 weeks along with my 4th pregnancy now but I had an implantation bleed 4 days ago before I even knew I was pregnant. The bleeding stopped but everything seems ok.

I did a lot of research with my last pregnancy due to the bleeding and found out that bleeding in pregnancy is very common. It helps to hear that over and over again though as its very scary when you experience it!


----------



## loveandgarbage (Feb 5, 2008)

Another "bleeding was normal for me" story. I didn't bleed at all with my first two, but had some bleeding with this pregnancy which was very alarming to me. I bled for a couple of days around 5 weeks, and then again had bleeding at 8 weeks and it was heavier and was accompanied by cramps. But everything turned out fine.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I had spotting and bleeding during my pregnancy in the 1st and 2nd trimesters but had a full term healthy baby.


----------



## spreadkindness (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh what a timely thread, thank you to another mama who posted this thread in another thread about spotting that I started!! I am curious if anyone was breastfeeding an older child or 2 when they had bleeding in their pregnancy? A few very trusted people in my life are convinced that my bleeding, which is very minimal, is a cause for concern BECAUSE I am breastfeeding. I am still in my first trimester, and in previous pregnancies it has always stopped before the 2nd trimester, so I am not worried right now. I have no cramping indicating a possible miscarriage, and have never had preterm labor which they think will happen as well if I do not stop breastfeeding. Any thoughts, insight and advice is appreciated.


----------



## mamaki (Aug 23, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spreadkindness*
> 
> Oh what a timely thread, thank you to another mama who posted this thread in another thread about spotting that I started!! I am curious if anyone was breastfeeding an older child or 2 when they had bleeding in their pregnancy? A few very trusted people in my life are convinced that my bleeding, which is very minimal, is a cause for concern BECAUSE I am breastfeeding. I am still in my first trimester, and in previous pregnancies it has always stopped before the 2nd trimester, so I am not worried right now. I have no cramping indicating a possible miscarriage, and have never had preterm labor which they think will happen as well if I do not stop breastfeeding. Any thoughts, insight and advice is appreciated.


Well I don't know hr answer but I am in a similar situation. I'm 6 wks + 2 days according to the dating ultrasound I had yesterday and am nursing my 19mo DS at least 3-4 times a day. He still drinks quite a lot. I was wondering the same thing as you about whether nursing makes the bleeding worse. I have had 3 bleeds with this pregnancy, at 8 days after conception, at 4.5 weeks gestation and. Most recently at 6 weeks gestation. All more than spotting, the first was like a period (lasted 5 days), the second and third bright red blood followed by brown spotting. Yesterday the US tech saw a heartbeat and measured the LO was 6wks+1 day. So apparently all is okay at present though I am concerned that at 6 weeks I've already had 3 bleeds.


----------



## marilou (Dec 4, 2012)

So happy I found this thread, it's so reassuring! I'm only 6 weeks pregnant with baby #2 and I've been spotting/bleeding dark red or brown for a week now. At one point it was so bad, I assumed I was miscarrying and went to the ER to find out everything seemed perfectly normal and dr can't find why I'm bleeding. It's been there on and off, no bleeding during the day, then it's back around 1 am and stops again in the morning. Very strange, can't wait to see how it ends.

I also have my happy story for baby #1. I spotted pink/red/brown when I was around 6-7 weeks for a day or 2. Too late for implantation bleeding. At that time, we thought my boyfriend was unable to conceive and for us this pregnancy was a miracle. Needless to say I was totally freaking out, I was convinced I'd loose the baby and our only chance to conceive! It was my first pregnancy, and rarely do people talk about bleeding or spotting that isn't a miscarriage. Anyway, this pregnancy ended in a beautiful baby boy born healthy (induced) at 42+3 weeks! And I never knew the reason of the bleeding... Hope people would talk about it more though, then maybe it would be a little less scary when it happens.

I'll post an update about the outcome of pregnancy #2, hope it'll be another happy story. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LilyTiger (Dec 11, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LilyTiger*
> 
> Bump.


----------

